# A New Take On Some Old Forage Tools.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/planting/a-new-take-on-some-old-forage-tools


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

One of my neighbors rented a bale wrapper last year. We were talking the other night and he said his cattle clean up every last morsel of the alfalfa. He's the first to try baleage hereabouts.

The idea of annual rye grass caught my attention--never thought about it--now I will.

The Feds planted little bluestem on some government property a few years back. Beeeeautiful stand! They let two local guys cut and bale it in August--after the little birdies had nested. The guys gut it waaaay too short. Now there's a few hundred acre weed patch. I've thought about planting some, but the time to establish just seems way too long.

Ralph


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Mike good article as always ????

Ralph we've put up our own chopped silage for 20 years here and never thought we'd buy a bale wrapper but two years ago we did. We didn't have enough labour for all the trucks and such so started wrapping and haven't regretted it. We put out three days of bales and pull the wrap and let the cows graze them. I'd figure the waste under 5% which is amazing in my books.









Day one









Day 2









Day 3. Looks worse than it was.

Adrian


----------

